# vibes



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

what is your favorite color of vibe?mine is plain silver ans the white and black sparkle.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Clown or perch


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm sure you'll get a lot of different answers to that one.
saugeyes,walleyes may tend to show a different preference,and i know saugeyes show a preference from one body of water to another,at least at times.
also,conditions can dictate color choice.lots of variables.
i've found one color to work well on one lake and hardly draw attention on another one nearby.
that said,where i fish for saugeyes most of the time,i prefer gold w/chart. edge.sometimes gold,sometimes firetiger.
but i still think the fish will show what they want,and it's not always the same diet.
size can also play a big part at times.maybe as much as color.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Firetiger.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Purple/Chrome. Ha! It's one of the new colors coming out and I haven't even used it yet but from the success of various Purple lures in clear waters like Erie, I look forward to it being a good producer. There will also be a Purple/Pearl soon.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Jim, let us know when they come in. I'd like to order some thru the mail.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Got some eyes today on a red flake firetiger I think. But the thing is thats the first vibee I've ever used and the first jig up wack a 18" saugeye. BEEYAH


----------

